# OP: Cougar Salvo



## Lerch (4 Mar 2006)

Obviously the application date has passed since it's next weekend.
Here's what I've gathered (from my papers). From the 11th to 14th, 60 or so cadets from BC will be going to Vernon and then Kamloops to visit 39 Canadian Brigade Group's Exercise Cougar Salvo. We have been expressly told 'no personal combats or CADPAT' since they will be issuing out sets when we get to Vernon. Has anyone got any further information?



I've got a question; 
On the instructions it says we are to wear C2 (without tie) while travelling to Vernon, from there we being issued combats for the rest of the time. So what happens to our C2's? Do we pack them in our bags or will there be lockers to store them in? ???


----------



## c.jacob (4 Mar 2006)

Have you asked your officers?

It sounds like the same rules as going to summer camp.


----------



## MikeL (4 Mar 2006)

Cougar Salvo is not an Operation, its a Brigade FTX.

When you got this info from your cadet unit, did you ask them this question?


----------



## Lerch (4 Mar 2006)

Yes I did, all they know is what's on the paper.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Mar 2006)

Lerch said:
			
		

> I've got a question;
> On the instructions it says we are to wear C2 (without tie) while travelling to Vernon, from there we being issued combats for the rest of the time. So what happens to our C2's? Do we pack them in our bags or will there be lockers to store them in? ???


Most likely since you're going to Vernon, I wil lassume you're spending the first night on the base. You will probably be put up in the Staff Cadet WO barracks, which are the only heated buildings. Each room comes equipped with 3 or 4 lockers.


----------



## ryanmann356 (5 Mar 2006)

what kind of things do you do in this op?


----------



## Donut (5 Mar 2006)

It's an Ex, not an Op.

No idea what's in store for Cadets.


----------



## Lerch (5 Mar 2006)

Basically all we're told to bring are our Cadet identifiers (brassards, slipons, berets, etc..), running shoes, eating utensils and toiletries. Everything else is issued out (at Vernon it seems).


----------



## q_1966 (6 Mar 2006)

They were trying to approve cdts to be allowed to ride in assault boats and tactical helicopters, although your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Burrows (6 Mar 2006)

Papke said:
			
		

> They were trying to approve cdts to be allowed to ride in assault boats and tactical helicopters, although your guess is as good as mine.



Where did you find this information?


----------



## q_1966 (6 Mar 2006)

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=ZMisc/cougarsalvo1.jpg

First Paragraph last sentance
*This was as of Jan 26th*

Here is Page 2 of the same notice
http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=ZMisc/scan0003.jpg;photo_width=-1;photo_height=-1


----------



## ryanmann356 (7 Mar 2006)

awh that would be so much fun, getting choppered into your biv site.  They used to do that back in the day (so I've been told I may be wrong) at the CSTCs


----------



## Lerch (8 Mar 2006)

I don't doubt we'll be allowed in the helicopters, but they probably won't have any 'cool' insertions for the cadets. The risks of someone getting hurt are too high for an untrained cadet to do something that takes skill.


----------



## q_1966 (8 Mar 2006)

Well at least it is nice to know that they tried to arrange it (whether it happens, we all will find out shortly)


----------



## Dane (8 Mar 2006)

ryanmann356 said:
			
		

> awh that would be so much fun, getting choppered into your biv site.  They used to do that back in the day (so I've been told I may be wrong) at the CSTCs



Vernon did it a few times when there were Helis at CFB Chilliwack


----------



## Lerch (11 Mar 2006)

Less then 9 hours till I leave...see you guys soon!


----------



## q_1966 (13 Mar 2006)

How was the ex. for those who went? what did you guys get to do?
*Im posting this message a day or two early


----------



## Lerch (16 Mar 2006)

Okay, here's half my set;
Moi, on the busride up to Vernon (CSTC)
Infantry groups practicing at Tranquile
A corporal demonstrates the C9 for us
Two soldiers demonstrate how to move under fire;
Picture 1 
Picture 2 
QPO1 Exner at Tranquile 
Pop-up dummy's at the live-fire range. 
A "casualty" is relocated to the LZ 
The LZ is secured for medivac 
CH146 lands and extracts "casualty" 
Sgt Huva raises the C9 
QPO1 Exner takes aim on the C7 
Me firing simunitions at Rayliegh 
Sgt Huva again 
QPO1 Exner firing the simunition C7 
One of the OPFOR soldiers at Rayleigh 
Field stripping a C7 
Practicing the load/unload with a C7 
Me and QPO1 Exner unloading the C7's 
And then we raided a factory... 
WO Emerson, Sgt Ayers and Sgt Huva line up 
Why we came 
Group shot;





More to come...


----------



## yoman (16 Mar 2006)

Sounds like you guys had some fun. What exactly did you get to do?

Now only if eastern region had something like that.


----------



## Lerch (17 Mar 2006)

Saturday was kitting out and getting settled in.

On Sunday, we were bussed out to Tranquile (to the live-fire range) and we got demonstrations from a few soldiers. We couldn't actually go watch the live-fire (we didn't have kevlar), but we did watch the medivac. 
After dinner we went to Rayleigh where the OPFOR were practicing their room-clearing. We got a walk through of the kill-house and then we fired off a mag (20 rounds) of simunition.
After supper we were given hands-on-demos of field-stripping and load/unload on a C7.

Monday we got a tour of the 'base', and then we had showers (damn nice showers IMO).
After dinner we went on the flightline and were given a tour of the CH146 Griffon. Very cool, we went through loading procedures and how to get out.
After supper we had a briefing on operations from the G3 and the G4, followed by a demonstration of night-vision equipment.

Sunday was cleaning up and leaving.




Anwyho, the rest of my pics;
Me and QPO1 Exner staying warm on the second night
WO Emerson and Sgt Huva
The motorpool
Support legs on the a wrecker
Demonstrating the crane on a wrecker
Hands-on tour of a CH146 Griffon
During our tour, squads were being taken out
The Corporal and Sergeant (who's names escape me) that assisted us
Sgt Rae gives me a glare
A Griffon pilot demonstrates to us how to use night-vision equipment
The Reservists that helped us during our tour
It snowed on the ride back
QPO1 Exner made friends with F/Sgt Girard-Lau on the bus


----------



## MikeL (18 Mar 2006)

http://i.pbase.com/g3/53/647853/2/57284657.DSCF1524.jpg  Thats not a field strip.


Cool pics, I guess all of you got your "Hero Shot" with a C7A1 too lol.


----------



## Lerch (19 Mar 2006)

Yes it was pointed out that goes further then a field strip.
And I never got my 'hero shot' with the C7A1 :crybaby: I did however get to use the C79 with the simunitions while everyone else was flat.


----------



## ryanmann356 (19 Mar 2006)

this sounds really interesting.  How does one sign up for this?


----------



## ryanmann356 (19 Mar 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> Signing up is quite easy, just call this number;
> 
> 1 800 856 8488



thats great thank you very much, this sounds like a really interesting thing to do


----------



## Burrows (20 Mar 2006)

ryanmann356 said:
			
		

> thats great thank you very much, this sounds like a really interesting thing to do


Pretty sure that was sarcasm.


----------



## Lerch (20 Mar 2006)

To sign yourself up, you need to fill out a CF51 and send it into Pac Region.

Right now is way too early, but next winter, talk to your CO and fill it out.


----------



## q_1966 (20 Mar 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Pretty sure that was sarcasm.


Its the Toll Free Number for the Canadian Forces


----------



## ryanmann356 (20 Mar 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Pretty sure that was sarcasm.



thats right Kyle, you hit the nail on the head... <---- that was sarcasm ;D


----------



## Burrows (20 Mar 2006)

:

Well I was wrong, sarcasm is hard to tell over the internet.


----------



## q_1966 (23 Mar 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Well I was wrong, sarcasm is hard to tell over the internet.



It could be informational sarcasm


----------



## Burrows (23 Mar 2006)

Papke said:
			
		

> It could be informational sarcasm


Indeed it could.


----------



## INFRES (23 Mar 2006)

haha that picture of the opfor soldier you posted is none other than myself


----------



## Lerch (24 Mar 2006)

I liked your vest


----------



## INFRES (24 Mar 2006)

Its not mine, its a friends that i borrowed for the ex, but its an Isreali Defence Forse vest


----------



## Lerch (25 Mar 2006)

Yeah, I noticed a few different rigs, like the Wyvern 'CADPAT' chest rig worn by the sergeant... ;D


----------



## q_1966 (27 Mar 2006)

If anyone read the Vancouver Province on Sunday, they had a nice little 3 page photo essay on Cougar Salvo and some pictures of the Scottish Regiment (Reservists)


----------

